
What Is the “Real Face of the Yakuza” Seen After Spending Half a Year with Them? - marmn
http://ignition.co/449
======
Torgo
Where can I see this documentary?

~~~
marmn
Here is their official web.
[http://www.893-kenpou.com/](http://www.893-kenpou.com/) The third row on the
right you can watch a trailer. Now playing in mini theater in Tokyo and Nagoya
Japan. Starting in February in Yokohama and Osaka. Let me know if you would
like more info since all information are in Japanese.

